# My Goat has new lumps in her udders?



## TLatCP (Feb 3, 2013)

I have an Oberhasli doe that kidded on June 15, we started taking the kids off of her at night around July 15, and now all of the sudden when I went out to milk her yesterday I noticed several small nodules in her udders. I did the CMT test and both udders had no particles (a negative?) she doesn't have a tempeture and seems a little reluctant but will still allow us to milk her. Also she still has her full appetite. Is this mastitis?


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't think it is maybe her milk is still rising and conjested?You can try massaging with an udder cream or put some Apple Cider Vinegar in her feed( about 1 tblspoon) mix or Vit c a day till lumps go also withhold all types of Lucerne feed till lumps have gone and you can safely use all together.Make sure her worm Drenching is up to date as it can also affect milking and udder health,teejae


----------



## TLatCP (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you I will try that. I had been giving her a shot glass full of apple cider vinegar with milkings, but I just ran out about 3 days ago. I did a fecal less than a month ago (long before the lumps) and her egg count was good (I did have to worm anyway because my other doe was a little high) and I copper bolused all my goats just 2 weeks ago. I was getting about 2 -3 quarts of milk from her in the morning and this past week i have only been getting 1-2 quarts. (Once I noticed the lumps my garden started getting the milk instead) thank you TlatCP


----------



## TLatCP (Feb 3, 2013)

OK I have been giving the vitamin C and the apple cider vinegar but she still has the hard lumps in her udders( maybe a little bit softer). They are actually down low at the base of the udder about 1/2 inch up in the teats. She seems a little apprehensive and is actually picking up her legs at milking time. I have been doing warm compresses, I have switched from iodine to chlorhexadine. Is it normal for a does to develop these lumps after 2 months of milking? I did notice a lot of teeth scaring on her teats so I separated the buckling and I just have the doeling on her now. I have only had goats for about a year now and this is my first year milking. Wow......a lot of learning and a lot more to go.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you massaging too? Peppermint oil helps and so does bag balm.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

With the CMT test, did you notice a change in consistency of the milk and fluid, like syrupy or was it runny?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Just also read you noticed teeth marks. Are babies off of mom now?? Could be bad bruising from when they were still on her. Massaging and using peppermint oil, Vicks, or udder mint is great. Warm compress, great. Milking more often to relieve the udder helps too. Especially if you question mastitis or bruising.


----------



## TLatCP (Feb 3, 2013)

So I took the little buckling off about 4 days ago and the doeling is still with the doe, but I noticed she isn't nursing very often or very vigorously without her brother. I have been massaging her udder for the last 3 days (using rubber gloves) and I just started using the bag balm and peppermint oil yesterday. I massaged her 3 times today for about 1/2 hour per session and this evening I noticed she has even more little bumps in her left udder& teat. on her right side it is still about the size of a quarter and hard. The bumps feel a little softer afterward, but are right back where started when udder fills up. I have read every book I could find and nothing goes into any detail on this..... So frustrating. Also I have been doing the CMT almost every week and it hasn't changed. No particles just a tiny bit slimy. I am at a loss with what to do next.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you sure that you aren't just feeling the milk glands? If you think about a vine with a tiny fruit on the end of each branch...that's kind of how the ducts and veins of the udder are. I would continue the vitamin C and squeeze the contents of one garlic gelcap on her grain at each milking. Being me, I would also throw away any processed pelleted food and put her on a whole grain diet with alfalfa and some Eastern Oregon grass hay.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

If the CMT is slimy, she has high SCC and could detect an early mastitis bout. With CMT you're not going to see particles. You're going to see bright purple slime. Thick goo (sometimes so bad it doesn't even swirl into the milk) for super bad, slight color change and consistency for high SCC.


----------



## TLatCP (Feb 3, 2013)

We did the CMT test again, no color change still swirls easily. I have had some jars of her milk in the fridge just to watch for any pinkness tinge or blood streaking. Still no temperature, I am wondering if the tiny gravel sized ones are the milk ducts than what could the large one be? I have separated the doeling (there was way to much milk for only one kid). Should I give my doe with the lumps penicillin? And if so how much? Also any suggestions on where to get a goat feed that is not super full of molasses? I am a little to intimidated to start mixing my own yet.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are the lumps like half donuts right above the teats? If so this is a common congestion. As far as mixing your grain goes... I live about 40 miles from you. I will be right outside Timber Oregon next week if you want to meet up and talk.


----------



## TLatCP (Feb 3, 2013)

I will try to take pictures of the biggest lump after milking tonight. It may or may not show up, I would say the biggest lump is more like a very small donut hole the others are tiny gravel pebble sized. She also has weepy udders, there has always been a small amount of milk that weeps out the size of the udder, The large bump doesn't feel fluid filled at all and after milking she really likes the 20 minute massage with bagbalm and eucylptus oil.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Has she been tested for CL?


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

I had the exact same situation. I started milking once a day in the morning.. then let kid nurse off of her all day... then had seperated them both at night. I found a lump at the base of the udder that she became sensitive to the touch. But after all the worry and concern.. the lump turned out to be a hematoma caused by her buck kid bunting too hard on her udder to get milk. It was not mastitis. I had a long known goat farmer come to my barn to take a look! Phew.. they knew right away that it was a hematoma caused by the kid being so hard in the udder. So with some of his advice and some from TGS.. it helped once I started to give the kid grain in the morning while he was waiting for me to finish milking is momma. It helps to fill his belly a little.. so that he doesn't think he is starving when he goes to nurse. Anyway, the lump went away on it's own.


----------



## TLatCP (Feb 3, 2013)

I had her tested for CL and she is negative. It sure sounds like like a hematoma. Her twins were nursing pretty aggressively. How long did it take for your does hematoma to show some improvement?


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

It took about 2-3 weeks. To me that was a long time but I would milk her out very gently.. if that makes any sense. She was sensitive to me milking her the first week and a half. It slowly got smaller and smaller... then gone! 
Because her buckling was so aggresivw on her udder, someone from TGS gave me good advice... to bottle feed the kid once in the morning after I milk his momma so that his belly gets full, and meantime that time she has a chance to make more milk and "let down" for his next feeding. But that was sooo hard because he would not take the bottle ( he was already a month1/2 old and not use to being bottle fed) but at that age I started giving him grain to fill his belly and I had great success after that. He was not as aggressive his first nursing of the day! That was what momma needed for the hematoma to get better. 
Maybe next year when my girls freshen again I will introduce the bottle in the beginning... that way the kid can get use to nursing both ways!


----------



## TLatCP (Feb 3, 2013)

It has been almost a week of massaging and the lump hasn't changed much. It hasn't spread anywhere, or gotten any bigger. My doe isn't showing any other signs of mastitis and isn't as sensitive as it was the first couple of days. I took these pictures after milking her out the other night, but I am not sure that they accurately show the lump.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qri35cckucumxhc/2013-08-16 21.04.20.jpg


----------



## TLatCP (Feb 3, 2013)

It has been about 3 weeks all of the smaller lumps are gone and the bigger one is much smaller. She has very thin skin on her udders and they weep often, so it looks like she was just very bruised with a large hematoma. Everything still checks out as clean on the CMT test and she is no longer sensitive to her lump. thank you everyone for all your help


----------

